# Some of my mice



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

Enjoy

Some tricolor














































Some tans





































Extreme black


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

very very nice tans! love the tris!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! Those are some incredible mice.


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

The first one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous mice!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow your mice are amazing i'm well jeal!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that choc tan is gorgeous. I hope mine will look like that one day!


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

gosh they are so beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice tris; those tans are incredible!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're nice tris, particularly the first one. You must be very happy with them. The mice in the 2nd and 3rd pics have the most beautiful big eyes!


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

awwww i love them all


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Very beautiful tan!!! SUPER!


----------

